# o2j swap



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

So kinda wish I woulda documented this a tad better, but its been a mad rush to get it done so I don't have to drive my kids around in an 84 GTI any more. I have a 2007 c2 stg2 Turbo Rabbit, been boosted for about a year. Had the differential fail and punch through like the o2o usually does and did some research to find the most cost effective way to handle the situation. The o2j looked like a decent option on paper so I snagged one out of a wrecked 2004 1.8T New Beetle. I had been running a spec stg 2 clutch per c2 and NGP's recommendation however my pressure plate failed and my clutch started running hot shortly before the differential failure so I opted to use a southbend stg3 with single mass steel flywheel for the 1.8T/o2j saving 8lbs of rotational mass. Also picked up a Quaife LSD which is an off the shelf option on the o2j unlike the o4a. Due to time constraints I will be installing the LSD later when I take the car back down to build the bottom end of the engine. I installed the shifter from the o4a on to the o2j and used the factory linkage. I had to fabricate some adapter brackets out of aluminum to mount the linkage bracket to the transmission. The axles presented no issue using all of the rabbit parts and everything pretty much bolted together problem free except I've come to the realization one of the axle seals is leaking and needs replaced, waiting on that and 1 axle bolt and the car will be back on the road. Everything I've had the ability to test works perfectly aside from the leaking axle seal on the trans.
























































Axle bolts came in an hour ago so I should be all finished in the morning


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: o2j swap (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_ 










Nice bracket. The stock o2j one wouldn't work?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

the transmission didn't come with it and this works extremely well, planning on studying a friends o2j bracket in a few weeks to see if its worth plopping down the cash


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what exactly is that you did?? what are the effects??


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

hope 5th gear holds up for ya on that o2j


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

subscribed.
thanks for posting this up. i thought the o2j may be a decent candidate should my trans go, didn't think it would be as straight forward though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_what exactly is that you did?? what are the effects??

I used a transmission out of a 1.8T beetle on my turbo rabbit, the effects are parts are way cheaper and theres better aftermarket support not to mention I saved a buttload on the trans
---------------------------------
Got the car out for a test drive today, must say the single mass flywheel makes it so the car rips, I didn't even get on it and it absolutely rips through the tach. 60mph came up when I was aiming for 45. Brakes don't work so hot, and the clutch hydraulics definitely have some air in the lines so its time power bleed when I get back in the shop tomorrow morning. Had to fix a few more leaky bits on the junkyard tranny after the test run as well. Good news is I'm pretty sure the leak wasn't the axle seal but rather one of the plugs on the top. Scavenged a new one off the o4a and will see what everything looks like after take 2 tomorrow.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

nice!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well take 2 never happened, after closing the bleeder valve I smacked the box wrench with my flashlight and broke the freakin clutch slave cyl


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: o2j swap (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Excellent work. Now get some straight cut gears made. Would be nice to have -- I miss shifting without a clutch.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

don't have shop access this week, just waiting on the new clutch slave cly, should be up in a week no matter what


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

finally got a tracking number, slave cyl didn't ship until 2 days ago, ETA of Wed next week


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

slave cyl got in at 8pm last night, next day in the shop is monday so should be good to go. Noticed the new slave cyl has a lot more reinforcement around the bleeder valve so I guess I'm not the only person to break one


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

back up with the car running under its own power but now on to a brake booster issue and I gotta recheck to make sure my passenger side axle seal isn't leaking. All I can really say is this trans is a pile of junk and I'm gonna be looking for a cleaner o2j shortly.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well as I said before the o2j I had was a pile of junk. Didn't even get me home from the shop. Looks like I'll be looking for another. If anyone is trying to get rid of one thats clean give me a heads up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Shoot me an email/pm. We have a few 02j's available and can offer a "core exchange". One of them is together ready to go out the door. We can install a Quaife/bolt kit if need be, too. Let me know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:55 AM 12-12-2009_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

PM sent


----------

